# Whats the best beer



## ladyangler222 (Dec 18, 2005)

What do you think the best beer is, I gotta go shiner bock...


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

Free!!


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Bush!!!!!


----------



## ladyangler222 (Dec 18, 2005)

bud lights not bad


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Cold and Wet


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

My 3rd one, after that there all good!


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> My 3rd one, after that there all good!


LOL! I would have to say Icehouse!! Twice the alcohol content and still taste good without breaking your wallet. If not available, I normally go plain ole' Bud Lite.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

I'm a miller lite kinda guy....if I worked some ot I'll go for corona lite w/ lime.


----------



## THROBINROD (May 23, 2004)

If you like shiner bock, give spaten oktoberfest a try. Paulaner octoberfest is good as well but is a pretty heavy beer. WARNING. The Paulaner stuff is about 13% alcohol. I get pretty hammered on a little ol 6 pack.

Mark


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

German.


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

Best value for the dollar--Keystone Light
Best taste ----Fat Tire
Best import---- Corona De Barrelle

Long as it's free or cold & it doesnt have to be both, It's all good except Texas Crude


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

XX w lime

My preference is a nice frozen daquire or belini.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Saint Arnold....Local brew.


Brian


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I've taken quite a shine to Guiness lately - but I prefer it in a Black & Tan

Ziegenbock (like it better than Shiner)
Sol
XX Amber


----------



## DANCO (Aug 12, 2005)

Heineken
Sol
Modelo Especial
Corona


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Hacker Pschorr Octoberfest is the best Marzen style beer available in bottle in the Houston market. It is much better than Spaten or Paulaner in my opinion. It is harder to find, though. For a lighter color german lager, Augusteiner is very hard to beat. Also hard to find. I buy it at the downtown Specs. 

On the boat, or for any hot weather application, bud light does just fine by me.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I've taken quite a shine to Guiness lately - but I prefer it in a Black & Tan
> 
> Ziegenbock (like it better than Shiner)
> Sol
> XX Amber


Forgot about Sol. great beer!

Brian


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Whatever is selling for for 5 bucks a 12 pack. Lately I have gotton use to _Milwaukee's_ Best , but Pabst is really my number one go to when its on the lower shelf. Fondly remember the biggest bargain was Goebels going for just 2 bucks a 12 pack. That was in college so long ago. If I ain't buying I will take a Shiners Bock, Heiniken, or Corona anytime!


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

Natty, $9.99 a case, you can't beat it!


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

bbridges said:


> Saint Arnold....Local brew.
> 
> Brian


Have you tried the Saint Arnold Lawnmower beer? It's pretty good too, but can be hard to find. Some of the Kroger's have it.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Kalik Gold, it's a shame you can't get it here in the states

Guiness,heineken,shiner bock.....I'll drink any beer except Miller Lite....blahh


----------



## ladyangler222 (Dec 18, 2005)

what is the content on icehouse


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The next one!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Miller Lite
The Beast (Milwalkee's Best Lite)
Dos XX's Amber
Belikin


*I'M DOWN HERE - DRINKING BELIKIN BEER*
*Words & Music: Ron Bertrand*
* Copyright: 1999*

*I flew down to Belize on a TACA airliner*
*And when I landed everything looked fine*
*So I took the water-taxi here to Caye Caulker*
*I've had a good time but I'm no talker*

* Cause I'm down here drinking Belikin beer*
* I've been down so long that I just don't care*
* I'll stay down here drinking Belikin beer*
* Till somebody runs me outta here*








​
*I spend my days just a walkin' the beach*
*Seems I've adjusted to sand on my feet*
*And sometimes I do some snorkeling too*
*Sure ain't nothing wrong with this water so blue*

* Cause I'm down here drinking Belikin beer*
* I've been down so long that I just don't care*
* I'll stay down here drinking Belikin beer*
* Till somebody runs me outta here* 









​
*Sometimes I wonder if I should go home*
*But I doubt if anyone's noticed I've gone*
*So I guess by now I've made it perfectly clear*
*That I'm down here drinking Belikin beer*

* Yeah I'm down here drinking Belikin beer*
* I've been down so long that I just don't care*
* I'll stay down here drinking Belikin beer*
* Till somebody runs me outta here*


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Gary said:


> The next one!


LOL


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

SEAHUNT186 said:


> Have you tried the Saint Arnold Lawnmower beer? It's pretty good too, but can be hard to find. Some of the Kroger's have it.


Yes I have. They have several but can be hard to find. I'll take it any of them!

Brian


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

troutseeker2000 said:


> what is the content on icehouse


I'm almost certain that it is 5.5%.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Dos Equis...in the green bottles. 

TH


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

comeon Palerider

That Bilikin has got to be the worst I ever had but thats all they had so at the time it was great.

Charlie Bud Lite


----------



## TEAMSAILFISH (Aug 29, 2005)

MAN is it 5 yet, I'm gettin thirsty


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

I really like Killians Red. Then I'll take a Coors.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Your Beer


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I prefer the amber beers like Bocks. My favorite being Shiner Bock. Fat Tire is really good too, especially on tap. I will definitely check out the Hacker Pschorr Oktoberfest. I've had the Paulaner and Spaten Oktoberfests, both very good. I also like Chimay Red and Chimay Blue, which are Belgian Trappist ales. They're a little on the bubbly side, but the flavor is great. If I'm going for "regular" beer, it's Miller Lite. Or as my Dad always says, "Cold and paid for!"


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Sam Migel


----------



## TEAMSAILFISH (Aug 29, 2005)

anybody been to Hills and Dales on 1604 in SA, they got em all ice cold.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Shiner Bock, Lone Star, anything that is cold and free.


----------



## fisherking78 (Dec 18, 2005)

A palatable concession between price and the gag factor is the usual drink of choice.



Room temp, Guinness Stout

San Francisco Anchor Steam Beer

Saint Andrew's Pale Ale. All have my vote. 



Remember beer is food and food quality is important.


----------



## Headshot (Feb 2, 2005)

My .02 would be Spaten Premium. Got hooked at Wurstfest many moons ago and have never looked back! Got a keg-a-rator of it in the garage!


:brew: CHEERS!!!!


----------



## muskrat (Jun 11, 2004)

One vote for St Arnold.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

The best beer(s) are Belgian beers. They have perfected the art of brewing and put the Germans and everyone else to shame. They have hundreds of styles to suit any taste. Specs carries a limited selection at some locations. Some travel well and some don't.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

Anything cold


----------



## ladyangler222 (Dec 18, 2005)

i like that ziegan bock


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

nothin like that shiner


----------



## BCTX4x4 (Mar 3, 2005)

Bud Select is good and when I am feeling good cause I actually got a Sat. off from work I will go for an Amber Bock, but for the rest of the time it is usually Bud Light.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Back when I was drinking beer it was Uncle Joes homebrew. Man that stuff could make your night.


----------



## WTF (Jul 26, 2005)

Anyone ever drink Newcastle or Samuel Smiths?


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Sam Smith Taddy Porter or Oatmeal Stout now thats a beer!


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Beer:*



Badhabit said:


> Cold and Wet


I've got to go with BadHabit*..."cold and wet"* when I am *"hot and dry"*

_Not all chemicals are bad. Without chemicals such as hydrogen and oxygen, for example, there would be no way to make water, a vital ingredient in beer. Dave Barry_


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

*** said:


> Anyone ever drink Newcastle or Samuel Smiths?


Never tried Samuel Smiths, but I like Newcastle.


----------



## limey (Feb 25, 2005)

Boddington's


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Schlama Dung Schiesszen DeFruzin Glizizen Lite. Der Furhrer's favorite.


----------



## limey (Feb 25, 2005)

FYI. In Newcastle they have a special "drying out" hospital for Newcastle drinkers. It's addictive.


*** said:


> Anyone ever drink Newcastle or Samuel Smiths?


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Black Sheep Riggwelter
From the Old Norse: rigg-back and velte - to overturn. When a sheep is on its back and cannot get up without help, local Yorkshire dialect says it is rigged or riggwelted.

Riggwelter is a full flavoured strong Yorkshire ale brewed using the unusual Yorkshire Square fermentation system. The result is a well balanced, deep chestnut coloured ale.

With it's distinctive roast malt, Golding hops and banana fruit aromas, Riggwelter has a strong and refreshingly dry finish of hops and roasted barley malt.

*ABV 5.7%*
*500 ml bottle*


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

root with a dollop of blue bell home made vanilla....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Black Sheep is brewed in Masham, North Yorkshire. Within the same set of buildings is another brewery, Theakstons. Both are owned by members of the same family. My mothers side of the family live around there and it is something of an annual event to visit Masham, with a designated driver!

http://www.blacksheepbrewery.com/

http://www.theakstons.co.uk/Theak_HOME.htm

My preferences are Black Sheep Bitter and Theakstons "Old Peculiar". OP is 5.7%

There are a couple of excellent British imports available on draft: Limey mentioned Boddingtons, a smooth creamy beer. Belhaven is another great beer. Brewed as an IPA, (India Pale Ale) it is a hoppy, bitter beer with a very full taste. It is from Edinburgh, Scotland. In Scotland I wouldn't drink it more than 30 miles from Edinburgh as it does not travel well. I don't know what they do to the export stuff, but it tastes like nectar to a Scottish beer drinker in SE Texas.

An excellent pint of these beers, and others, can be had at the Bayview Duck, on 146 just south of Kemah, between 646 and 96.

steve


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

On the subject of beer, anyone ever frequent the Flying Saucer? Good selection of draft beer.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

The one sittin in front of me at any given time...which right now happens to be


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

Pacifico, 
Whats strange about mexican beers is that most of them are alot smoother in Mexico, than the ones imported? Guess they are watered down???
But that Pacifico that I drank while in Ensenada Mex was really smooth!!!


----------



## locochon (Feb 16, 2005)

pacifico is a great beer. but iced cold corona with salt and lime on a hot summer day on the bay is hard to beat. they go down like water.


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

a heine....either that or a ice cold billy.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> come on Palerider
> 
> That Bilikin has got to be the worst I ever had but thats all they had so at the time it was great.
> 
> .........


That's right. Ain't but, one place you can find it, and if you're there, it tastes great!! Actually on about the 4th or 5th day you start to acquire a taste for it


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Palerider

Yup you are correct. We would just go to the destributor if thats what you call it and get cases of the stuff. The deposit cost more than the beer. Good fishing.

Charlie


----------



## CFARMS (Apr 22, 2005)

*Beer*

:brew: Schlitz - It made Milwaulkee famous... And keeps you "Regular". (Lose as a goose ! ).


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Palerider
> 
> Yup you are correct. We would just go to the destributor if thats what you call it and get cases of the stuff. The deposit cost more than the beer. Good fishing.
> 
> Charlie


Yup. We found the distributor the first day we were there. Even picked up some coconut rum to keep in the freezer and sip poolside.

What was the name of that place?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Opps I forgot sammy adams....i like their seasonal brews especially winter lager, but for some reason the spec's in beaumont isn't getting any this year 
Oh yeah and Bells beers from belueve they are brewed in Michigan


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

*Take it from an ex bartender.*

Here are my pics for each taste. Keep in mind I had a few tonight at my going away again party, so I may miss something. When I really think about it, there is too much to write, here is the quick and dirty.

Like dark and full bodied? Guinness is the real deal. Do yourself a favor and buy the XXstout from the bottle or a good one from the tap. DO NOT buy the "Guiness Draught" in a can or bottle. It is pitiful. In my mind, it is simply the best beer in the world if you like dark beers. If you want a real treat, have it fresh at St. James Gate in Dublin. I had great times there, most of which I cannot remember. Also try Beamish. Sleeper? Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout

Like it dark, but stout is too bitter? Try Anchor Porter. This porter is PERFECT with a fine cigar, especially an H. Upmann. It is stout in color, but finishes sweeter. This is my favorite beer bar none. Sierra Nevada Porter is good, but nowhere near Anchor.

Like it dark, but not stout? An Ale perhaps? A huge selection here. Sam Adams STOCK ALE, tough to find, but excellent. Shiner is great! If you are in the mood for something a bit darker try Abita Turbo Dog. Excellent hearty, full bodied, almost a stout, but not. McEwens is an excellent choice as well. The Scottish do beer well. Some think Newcastle is good. I think it is swill compared to others. If all you drink is American beer, please give ales a try. I like beck's dark as well. But it is very bitter. LOTS O HOPS.

Ligher Please, but not too light? Ok, had several of these tonight. Abita Reconstruction Ale. What do New Orleaneans do after a disaster? We make a special beer for the occasion.

Even Lighter: Ok, this is a bit out of my usual realm. Pilsner Urquell and Stella Artois and perhaps Kronenburg top the list for me. I like holding an empty Stella and screaming at the barkeep, "STELLAAAAAAAAAAAA!" My uncle Peter was in a Streetcar Named Desire, so it fits me.

Good Old American Brew?
I'll go for a Pabst Blue Ribbon or a Schlitz (Not the rancid malt liquor variety mind you) anytime. If you have your nose stuck up at these, please give them a try before you judge. They are classics. Old Milwaukee gets honorable mention. Milwaukees best is Best left for frat parties. The BEAST is nothing like Old Milwaukee.

New Orleans Beer? Hey I grew up here so bear with me. 
Dixie Beer is severely underrated. They are out of business for the near future. ABITA BEER makes several varieties. Try the Abita Amber. Like Shiner, but better.

Fishing Beer? You simply cannot beat a cold Shaeffer out on the Bayou during the Summer. We like to pronounce it "shafeeyay" it is imported . . . . from Milwaukee. Honorable mention here goes to old natty light. Natural Light is a sure fish attractant. I ALWAYS buy a 6er of natty light at the bait shop, ever since I was 15. (yep, the laws here are a bit lax, I never got ID'd) I have Never once been completely shut out with a 6er of natty in the chest. I didn't say I drank it. I just bought it. I made the guests drink it.

The trick to really enjoying a good beer is to try a lot of them. Even when you think you like somethin', don't be afraid to try something new.

I have a depth of experience, and I know what I like, just writing this has made me think I should write a whole article. There is just too much to be said.

Hot tip for wine lovers. Try an Australian Shiraz. Better than Merlot.

Happy New Year to all - Coach


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Some great recommendations COACHLAW. Brings back memories of going around the world (drink a beer from each country) at Chester's Hamburgers here in San Antonio. Great burgers and over 200 brands of beer. I think I know what I will do on my next day off!!!

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale--my fav very hoppy.
Bud Light--drinkin beer
Guinnness--Dessert


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

*I prefer the Texas beers...*

I like Shiner Bock, but mostly drink the Lone Star Light!

This is how a buddy of mine got me to switch from Budlight to Lone Star Light. He was dumping a case of LSL into the boat cooler...when I saw what it was all he asked was that I try it. I didn't argu with him...free beer! Afterwards I thought it was pretty good. Then he topped it off with this...When people open up your beer cooler and see LSL they normally start looking for someone else's cooler! Its worked for me!

Late,
Cox


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

*** said:


> Anyone ever drink Newcastle or Samuel Smiths?


Yeah, I like Newcastle when it is fresh. I think that Old Peculiar is better. I also like Fullers ESB. Samuel Smith is very good in all types that they produce. My favorite was always Batemans XXXB, but you cannot get that here any more.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Yup. We found the distributor the first day we were there. Even picked up some coconut rum to keep in the freezer and sip poolside.
> 
> What was the name of that place?


The town I think was San Pedro caint remember the name of the beer place.

Charlie


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

JOKERSWILD said:


> Free!!


I'm with you one this, Free beer is always the best beer!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

The only beer that is not smoother in MEx is Corona, until you have had about 4-5 of them. I was in mex this past weekend, sun/monday, and had quite a few, they taste like ****. So what did I do, drank a few more then hit the pina coladas for a while and went back to the pisswater and it tasted great them. Modelo, xx and sol taste alot better in mex though. modelo is my favorite down there when given the choice. The bar I was at didnt have modelo though.



fonz said:


> Pacifico,
> Whats strange about mexican beers is that most of them are alot smoother in Mexico, than the ones imported? Guess they are watered down???
> But that Pacifico that I drank while in Ensenada Mex was really smooth!!!


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

One of the most interesting beers I've ever had was actually a combination. It was half Guiness and half Ace Pear Cider. I had one Guiness back in college and swore I'd never touch the stuff again. But this combination was really good. The sweetness of the cider balanced out the bitterness of the Guiness. You still got the chocolate notes from the Guiness and the pear and other fruits from the cider, too. Plus it looked really cool. The bar where I first got this was able to keep the two seperated in the glass. I wasn't able to achieve this on my own, but it still tasted the same. So if you don't like the bitterness of Guiness or the sometimes tongue-numbing sweetness of ciders (be it apple, pear or what others you like), give this combination a try. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised. I know I sure was.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Argo said:


> The only beer that is not smoother in MEx is Corona, until you have had about 4-5 of them. I was in mex this past weekend, sun/monday, and had quite a few, they taste like ****. So what did I do, drank a few more then hit the pina coladas for a while and went back to the pisswater and it tasted great them. Modelo, xx and sol taste alot better in mex though. modelo is my favorite down there when given the choice. The bar I was at didnt have modelo though.


When I am in Mexico, I love drinking Bohemia. It does taste a lot better there for some reason, especially in the 10oz bottles. I also like ***** Modelo but wont touch regular Modelo or Corona. Indio is a fairly good Mexican brew that you cannot find here.


----------



## limey (Feb 25, 2005)

fonz said:


> Pacifico,
> Whats strange about mexican beers is that most of them are alot smoother in Mexico, than the ones imported?


I think it has something to do with the shipping. Newcastle Brown doesn't taste the same here as it does in Newcastle.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Rolling Rock for me


----------



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

hands down its alaskan amber


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

I think it is their strict health regulations that require them to recyclye the bottles and rinse them out in the lower Rio Grande (downstream from all the polution) it adds a great flavor!

Originally Posted by *fonz*
_Pacifico, 
Whats strange about mexican beers is that most of them are alot smoother in Mexico, than the ones imported? _


limey said:


> I think it has something to do with the shipping. Newcastle Brown doesn't taste the same here as it does in Newcastle.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Look at the bottom of this page, if you will hold a spoon upside down and pur the Guiness onto that very slow, it should layer for you.

http://www.baycountryliquors.com/beermix.htm



NaClH2O said:


> One of the most interesting beers I've ever had was actually a combination. It was half Guiness and half Ace Pear Cider. I had one Guiness back in college and swore I'd never touch the stuff again. But this combination was really good. The sweetness of the cider balanced out the bitterness of the Guiness. You still got the chocolate notes from the Guiness and the pear and other fruits from the cider, too. Plus it looked really cool. The bar where I first got this was able to keep the two seperated in the glass. I wasn't able to achieve this on my own, but it still tasted the same. So if you don't like the bitterness of Guiness or the sometimes tongue-numbing sweetness of ciders (be it apple, pear or what others you like), give this combination a try. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised. I know I sure was.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

coachlaw said:


> Hot tip for wine lovers. Try an Australian Shiraz. Better than Merlot.
> 
> Happy New Year to all - Coach


California syrahs, especially Santa Barbara, or even better, Paso Robles syrahs blow doors on Aussie Shiraz, unless you are talking about Penfolds Grange Hermitage which is an entirely differant animal. Merlots are completely overrated in my opinion.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Guiness + cider reminds me of an annual rugby challange match I used to play in. We put up a keg of Guiness and they put up a case of champagne. After the game the two were mixed to make Black Velvet............

Ahhhhh the memories!!


----------



## backlash (May 29, 2004)

*Kinda puzzles me*

That more poeple buy Budweiser than any other beer in the world. But on the 9 pages of replies on this thread it has not been mentioned once (until now). I've seen Bud Light a time or two but know one has mentioned the king. So what gives, are there a bunch of closet Budweiser drinkers on this board or are we (budmen) too drunk allready to post up for the king off beers.

Hmmm maybe thats why they sell more than anyone else we start at dawn and don't stop till, well we never stop.

BACKLASH OUT!!!!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

If I drank Budwieser I wouldn't tell anybody either!! LOL


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Bud Lite,king Of Beers.


----------



## backlash (May 29, 2004)

TX that is just plain wrong


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Anyone ever see an advertisement for a beer brewed in Utah (it is not a dry state, as most believe)
It is for a micro brew called Polygamy Porter, and the ad goes, "why have just one?"
I thought it was pretty good (the beer is good too)










Fat Tire and Dos Equis (green) are a couple of my favs


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

Is it just me but when I drank Natural Light it tasted just like Bud Light???


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*FBI Sting*

I hope someone with the skills nessary to find out the truth could help.

It was told to me the owner of Hills and Dales was arrested after he meet with an assumed 14yr old whom he had met on the computer. The 14yr old was actually an FBI agent.

James



TEAMSAILFISH said:


> anybody been to Hills and Dales on 1604 in SA, they got em all ice cold.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

who cares??? They are all just opium for the afterburner on a good pot of crawdads.


----------



## Boatright (Sep 26, 2005)

Shiner for me, please.

When in Rome, though (aka, "The Gingerman" or "The Flying Saucer") I order whatever German Marzen bier they have on tap - usually Spaten Oktoberfest.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

backlash said:


> That more poeple buy Budweiser than any other beer in the world. But on the 9 pages of replies on this thread it has not been mentioned once (until now). I've seen Bud Light a time or two but know one has mentioned the king. So what gives, are there a bunch of closet Budweiser drinkers on this board or are we (budmen) too drunk allready to post up for the king off beers.
> 
> Hmmm maybe thats why they sell more than anyone else we start at dawn and don't stop till, well we never stop.
> 
> BACKLASH OUT!!!!!


Thats because us budmen, realmen, sometimes refuse to notce the girlybeer drinkers!

:slimer:


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I drink budlight. I've got the math worked out on that beer.

If I drink other stuff, the ole lady pulls out the baseball bat to correct my tequilla grammar. She says, "Maybe if I hit you hard enough, this time, you will remember next time, when you think about getting stupid, again."

Bud light...more gain, less pain.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm always willing to try different beers but I'll never drink Budweiser, even if it's free or the only thing left.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Ditto said:


> I'm always willing to try different beers but I'll never drink Budweiser, even if it's free or the only thing left.


 Ditto.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

NaClH2O said:


> Ditto.


Amen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Ditto said:


> I'm always willing to try different beers but I'll never drink Budweiser, even if it's free or the only thing left.


A man aint a man who would turn down a free beer!


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

good topic


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Ttt*

CHIMAY, 18proof, if you have never had one, you have never had a beer.



<"((((>< said:


> I hope someone with the skills nessary to find out the truth could help.
> 
> It was told to me the owner of Hills and Dales was arrested after he meet with an assumed 14yr old whom he had met on the computer. The 14yr old was actually an FBI agent.
> 
> James


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*post 100*

bamb


----------



## Haywire (Sep 3, 2005)

Homebrew


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Coors Light, and free beer.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

<"((((>< said:


> CHIMAY, 18proof, if you have never had one, you have never had a beer.


 I love the Chimay Rouge (Red) and Chimay Bleue (Blue). They are two of the best tasting beers I have ever had, but they are definitely on the pricey side at close to $10 for a 750 ml bottle.

As a side note, for anyone wanting to find out about different beers, check out www.ratebeer.com. Any beer you could ever imagine is there, and each one is rated by members of the site.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

keystone light, 30 pack for 11 dollars..dont get any better than that
good beer to play flip cup with, haha


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

Schwaben Brau or Stuttgarter Hofbrau, brewed in Stuttgart, in the German State of Schwabia.


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

St. Arnolds - Oktober Fest .

Ya know St. Arnolds has a free tour every saturday with Beer sample's .

Anyone for a 2cool field trip

Dave


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

NaClH2O said:


> As a side note, for anyone wanting to find out about different beers, check out www.ratebeer.com.


Cool site.

Thanks.


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

1.Heineken
2.Grolsch
3.Corona
4.Budweiser

As you can see I like imports better than domestic.


----------



## ladyangler222 (Dec 18, 2005)

I didnt no this would have been that good of a topic


----------



## shovelhead (Dec 23, 2006)

free beer


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Almost anything from the Motherland........Ireland, Scotland & England!

Not a big fan of Beliken beer but the Stout is mighty tastey. Used to have it delivered to our hotelroom out on Ambergis.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Duvel
Coresendonk Brown
Wurzburger Julius Echter Hefe Weisse
Youngs Double Chocolate Stout
Newcastle Brown Ale
Anchor Christmas(Special Ale)......








I could go on and on. Use to give seminars when in the biz. Managed a distributorship, we carried over 150 varieties. More into wine now.
The Flying Saucer and The Gingerman are great places to try different beers.

If you want to know all there is to know while trying different beers refer to the master himself Michael Jackson at http://www.beerhunter.com/, his books are great reading and reference material.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Ditto said:


> I'm always willing to try different beers but I'll never drink Budweiser, even if it's free or the only thing left.


Only if my teeth were on fire and the toilet was empty.


----------



## chunkaduceb4ugo (Apr 23, 2006)

Bud light


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Shiner and Lone Star Light are my every day drinking beers.....when Wurstfest rolls around and I am working the festival its strictly Spaten Premium or Warsteiner Dunkel


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

just killed a six pack of shiner bock, can not bet it.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

If I'm ok with spending the money Chimay....the blue cost more but I prefer the red. I like a lot of other beers, fat tire,shiner bock,guniess,heineken,tecate, etc etc


----------



## chevyfan (Sep 14, 2006)

milwaukee's best light, miller genuine draft light, lonestar light, probably the best beer I have ever tasted is heineken draft. 
man i'm getting awful thirsty at work


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

1.) Lone Star
2.) Shiner Bock
3.) Samuel Adams
4.) Flensburger - German stuff they had in little resealable bottles at Weinachten in Fredricksburg. Had a slight chocolate aftertaste - was pretty incredible stuff - but was $4.00 a bottle so we only had 2.


----------



## cudacat (Dec 14, 2006)

miller lite, great aiming fluid


----------



## 85LoneStar (Feb 26, 2006)

Any thing but Red Stripe!


----------



## ankledeep (Aug 16, 2005)

guiness


----------



## famousunknown (Aug 13, 2005)

Whatever brand doesn't give me a headache the next morning. Bud Light = no headache . . . Miller Lite = headache. Not sure why, but most Miller products make my noggin hurt, while I don't have the same probs with AB. Go figure.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Back in the day! 

ICE COLD BUD LIGHT!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Yes*

Yes, Cold beer.

I prefer to always have my own beer.
I rarely bum a beer.

I go prepared.
Show up everywhere w. beer.

I am always good for a beer or 20 pack.
That's my prefered beer. My beer.


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

Ditto said:


> I'm always willing to try different beers but I'll never drink Budweiser, even if it's free or the only thing left.


We took a buddy fishing offshore with us 3 or 4 years ago. He brought a 12-pack of Budweiser and ended up drinking less than half of it. His leftover beer took up space in our beer fridge ever since because neither of us could bear to drink it or throw it away. No matter how thirsty we were, those beers remained untouched.

Over the holidays our 18 year-old had a little party at the house while we were out of town.  The Buds mysteriously disappeared. Good riddance! :rotfl:


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

Zeigenbock


----------



## mopguy2003 (Oct 7, 2004)

i second that notion JW.


JOKERSWILD said:


> Free!!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Hmmm...depends on what you like in a beer. My personal favorite is Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale, but it is only available for a few months out of the year, and very hard to come by in Houston. My go-to beer is Shiner Bock, but I'll take a Ziegenbock, Honey-Brown, Sierra Nevada Porter, Killians Red, or Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout anytime. if you're buying, I'll even drink Bud Light.


----------



## stangfish (Jul 10, 2006)

Steelie Brown (Skajit River Brewery)
Modelo ***** 
Peroni


----------



## Deputy U.S. Marshal (Jul 6, 2006)

Turbo Dog


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Keystone Light


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Don't know if it's the best but it ranks right up there.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Sol

Charlie


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Newcastle!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Budweiser!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Any beer is good if it's cold enough. My personal favorites are:

1) Czechvar - it's much better in Prague, but travels pretty well.
2) St. Arnold's Amber Ale - actually I like all their beers.
3) Dos Equis amber

An ice cold Bud Light on a hot day is hard to beat as well.


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

"Miller High Life Light" has become my favorite as of late. Just real hard to find.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm partial to Carta Blanca


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

corona extra. pretty much everything else gives me a headache after 20 or 30. :smile:


----------



## Stickemfisherman (May 6, 2006)

Cold! Miller, Budweiser,Coors,DOS XX(Green)all right my mouths waterin now gotta go!


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

I realy like the barrilitos made by modelo aka '' huevos de toro ''
but I also like coronas ,both with salt and lime
and also your beer


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

KMaryP said:


> We took a buddy fishing offshore with us 3 or 4 years ago. He brought a 12-pack of Budweiser and ended up drinking less than half of it. His leftover beer took up space in our beer fridge ever since because neither of us could bear to drink it or throw it away. No matter how thirsty we were, those beers remained untouched.
> 
> Over the holidays our 18 year-old had a little party at the house while we were out of town.  The Buds mysteriously disappeared. Good riddance! :rotfl:


How come you never mentioned Michelob Ultra? That has got to be my favorite beer. And Coors light! Ice cold....:smile:

Kelly


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm with you Haute. Carta Blanca is the pinnacle of a Mexican lager. Dos Equis is ok, Corona is swill, My dad introduced me to it at the '84 World's Fair in New Orleans. We would go there every weekend and eat at the Mexican Pavillion's restaurant. Authentic Mexican food and I was allowed one Carta Blanca for each meal. I was only 11, but I'd been drinking beer since about a month out of the womb. Hey, I did grow up in New Orleans. 

I also must mention Negra Modelo when talking Mexican brews. It's excellent. - Coach


----------



## TXwaterfowl (Mar 28, 2006)

Bud Light


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Dos Equis...in the green bottles. 

TH


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Cold Beer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

Dolphingirl said:


> How come you never mentioned Michelob Ultra? That has got to be my favorite beer. And Coors light! Ice cold....:smile:


Honestly? I was too ashamed!!! Mich Ultra is such a girlie beer, but I have to admit it's soooo good! Now that I think about it, your hubby is the first man I've ever seen drink it (in public).

<ducking while watching those red snapper GPS coordinates slip thru her fingers>


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Uh-Oh*

It is because we lost our Coors light hook up and the only thing I will buy is mich Ultra. Actually it is because we are watching or weight! HA! Wait till Mark sees this. No more snapper for you! HA!


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

Back in my college days (many moons ago) I enjoyed Rolling Rock, in the little green keg bottles. Very creamy and smooth.


----------



## scottrboat (Dec 21, 2005)

*Runnin on empty!!*

My favorite beer is the one I drink after crackin a few feathered 40yd targets with triple B's. Fishin with longtime friends (my 3 younger brothers who have bigger boats than me) and enjoying a beautiful day on the water. Enjoying music at Inn of the Hills with my Dad. It still helps sales calls with my customers. Playing at crawfishboils, helps our music. Miller and Bud have to many ingredients (preservatives and foaming agents). A true beer should only have water, barley, yeast, hops, and Mont, I mean malt!! Try Liberty Ale, Sierra Neveda Pale Ale, Porter. I also like Chimay its big and rich. Dark beers should get their color from roasting the grain not adding caramel like SBock. When it comes down to it I will drink any beer on a hot day that is ice cold!!!! Enjoy the site!!! cant wait to see the "beer classifieds".
Used 24 pack of LStar lite 3 bent cans 5 still full, need fishin money. make offer. Want less, Pray more, Give thanks!!!


----------



## texaggie2007 (Dec 18, 2005)

While in College Station drinkin at the bird (Dixie Chicken) Nothin beats the 2.50 Man Can (32 OZ Miller Highlife) However when I'm just drinking a few beers I enjoy pretty much everything (with the excpetions of Guiness and IPA's) Off the top of my head I espically like me some New Castle Murphy's Red or Killians Blue Moon, Rolling Rock, Lawnmower, All Shiners including their hefewizen and dunklewizen. I was just recently turned on too St Arnold's Christmas Ale which I really enjoy.

One question; There are a couple of places in College Station (Fox and Hound and an Irish Pub forget the name) That have like 100 beers on tap. Is there anywhere like that here in Houston? I espically like Fox & Hound cause Thurs is $2 pint night. Any Pint of beer 2 bucks all night long.
Thanks and Gig Em


----------



## usantillana (Apr 2, 2006)

*Beer*

Red Stripe


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Anything I happen to brewing! Gotta a nice Tripple in the fermenter at this time. If it's gotta be store bought then anything Dogfish Head or Great Divide makes.

Cheers,
S.M. :brew:


----------



## t-dub (Jun 14, 2006)

*Wheat beer*

I'm a fan of the wheat beers. A buddy of mine introduced these to me several years ago as the nectar of the gods. Excellent w/ a lemon wedge. All-time favorite - - Paulaner Hefeweizen. Newly discovered Shiner Dunkel Weizen, a dark wheat and dang tasty. Very high alcohol content on the Paulaner, actually it's classified as a malt liquor, due to it's high content. Which brings up a new topic - - malt liquor. Man, it was great for a college kid on a budget. A buck-o-five for a forty ounce Magnum or King Cobra at the stop and rob down from the frat house. For $2.10 you were good for the nite and didn't have to worry about anyone stealing your brew. Man, tastes change over time.


----------



## donbmt (Nov 19, 2004)

texaggie2007 said:


> One question; There are a couple of places in College Station (Fox and Hound and an Irish Pub forget the name) That have like 100 beers on tap. Is there anywhere like that here in Houston? I espically like Fox & Hound cause Thurs is $2 pint night. Any Pint of beer 2 bucks all night long.
> Thanks and Gig Em


Want a lot to chose from? They have a Houston locationwww.beerknurd.com


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070105/ap_on_fe_st/beer_labels


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

texaggie2007 said:


> While in College Station drinkin at the bird (Dixie Chicken) Nothin beats the 2.50 Man Can (32 OZ Miller Highlife) However when I'm just drinking a few beers I enjoy pretty much everything (with the excpetions of Guiness and IPA's) Off the top of my head I espically like me some New Castle Murphy's Red or Killians Blue Moon, Rolling Rock, Lawnmower, All Shiners including their hefewizen and dunklewizen. I was just recently turned on too St Arnold's Christmas Ale which I really enjoy.
> 
> One question; There are a couple of places in College Station (Fox and Hound and an Irish Pub forget the name) That have like 100 beers on tap. Is there anywhere like that here in Houston? I espically like Fox & Hound cause Thurs is $2 pint night. Any Pint of beer 2 bucks all night long.
> Thanks and Gig Em


Places to try different beers in Houston:

The Gingerman in the village and the Flying Saucer downtown are probably the top two. I wish the Yardhouse would come to Texas, went there while in California working.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Shiner 
Guiness
Ace Pear
Saint Paulie Girl Dark
Sam Adams Black Lager
***** Modelo


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

Argo said:


> XX w lime
> 
> My preference is a nice frozen daquire or belini.


i will second the XX 
or bass ale with some salt
guiness is not to bad too


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

usantillana said:


> Red Stripe


huray beer lol


----------



## the waterman (May 26, 2005)

I have always been extremely partial to the cold and free ones myself.


----------



## texaggie2007 (Dec 18, 2005)

scwine said:


> Places to try different beers in Houston:
> 
> The Gingerman in the village and the Flying Saucer downtown are probably the top two. I wish the Yardhouse would come to Texas, went there while in California working.


I have heard of the flying saucer before; what are prices like. Thats why I like the Fox so much cause they have the 2 dollar pint night. Anything like that at any of these places?


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

texaggie2007 said:


> I have heard of the flying saucer before; what are prices like. Thats why I like the Fox so much cause they have the 2 dollar pint night. Anything like that at any of these places?


It's been a while since I have been there. I helped install part of their draft system, but I am sure the beers will be around 3.75-4.50 mostly. I could be wrong though.


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

*Location,location,location*

Probably been said already but, whatever country I am in I drink the local brews. You may never come back again.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

PiratesRun said:


> Probably been said already but, whatever country I am in I drink the local brews. You may never come back again.


I agree, been through Germany, toured breweries, went to Oktoberfest. Now I would love to do the same throughout Belgium.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Lone Star Light for me...cheap and actually has a good taste! I also drink Shiner when I feel like splurging.

Late,
Cox


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

*Fox and Hound*

There IS a Fox and Hound near Beltway 8 and the Gulf Frwy...on the right hand side, headed towards Galv. ENJOY!



texaggie2007 said:


> While in College Station drinkin at the bird (Dixie Chicken) Nothin beats the 2.50 Man Can (32 OZ Miller Highlife) However when I'm just drinking a few beers I enjoy pretty much everything (with the excpetions of Guiness and IPA's) Off the top of my head I espically like me some New Castle Murphy's Red or Killians Blue Moon, Rolling Rock, Lawnmower, All Shiners including their hefewizen and dunklewizen. I was just recently turned on too St Arnold's Christmas Ale which I really enjoy.
> 
> One question; There are a couple of places in College Station (Fox and Hound and an Irish Pub forget the name) That have like 100 beers on tap. Is there anywhere like that here in Houston? I espically like Fox & Hound cause Thurs is $2 pint night. Any Pint of beer 2 bucks all night long.
> Thanks and Gig Em


----------

